# Ribs for supper tonight!



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

We've been eating kind of lite lately due to the cooler weather... Since todat was so nice, I decided to make a better meal, although still not very heavy. I smoked a rack of ribs, and served it with baked beans, some veggies w/ranch dip & of course some homemade bread. 

Ribs were rubbed with a spicy brown mustard & seasoned with only course ground pepper. Smoked over post oak & hickory at 260 degrees for 4 hours & then glazed with balsamic vinegar, sugar & onion. Tasty!!!

:cheers:


----------



## poco jim (Jun 28, 2010)

Looks very good Ranch!:cheers:


----------



## scwine (Sep 7, 2006)

Looks very good! 
Congrat's...my brisket did not turn out too well...Maybe the 4th time will be a charm.
I just need to stick to smoked pork butt, ribs, and chicken.


----------



## surfisher (Mar 8, 2012)

Looks good!! Nice!!


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Looks awesome!


----------



## MGM (Mar 1, 2011)

I wish I had not looked at that this morning! That looks awesome !!!


----------



## chumy (Jul 13, 2012)

i've never tried post oak. interesting.


----------



## tunchistheman (Feb 25, 2010)

Dang those look good!


----------



## Flat Trout (Aug 2, 2011)

Dang Ranch, you can cook. I thought you were only a Jungle dweller. Nah, not really


----------



## jmack (Dec 7, 2006)

chumy said:


> i've never tried post oak. interesting.


Ribs look great! Post oak is a great wood for smoking and is very common in central Texas.


----------



## srmtphillips (Oct 3, 2007)

Holy moly those look good!


----------



## scwine (Sep 7, 2006)

chumy said:


> i've never tried post oak. interesting.


From all that I have read, Post Oak is the most desirable smoking wood there is.


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

Man you'd make me a great neighbor.


----------

